# Website Feedback



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

New to snow management and was wondering if anybody could give some website feedback? Its quick and simple, really just a place to direct or something that will hopefully stick. A source for additional information or even contact information... any feedback is appreciated. Thanks!

https://omwat.com


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm a one man show as well. My website has been up for over a decade now, and the biggest improvement that I made was to put a "about us" page that actually was about "ME".
Once I put my picture on there, with a short bio about what I did, and how I did it, it made a huge difference regarding site traffic and actual calls. Why ?
People want to see who you are.

I know when I check out someone elses website, and it shows an actual photo of them with their name, their qualifications, and a brief history, I feel as though the person is more likely to be trustworthy, as they're setting themselves out in the open. Is this reality ? IDK, but it does make me fee more confident that the person is legit.

You don't mention your name, but you put "WE" or "US" in there. I thought you were a one man show ? " We have trucks" doesn't say, that you're a sole proprietor in business, but a company that's using a sole prop idea as a cover for it's workings.

It's a little misleading, IMO. No offense to you, but you did ask.


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

Thank you! appreciate that. Maybe I will keep the tab "About Us" and change the text to being "About Me". I do have multiple trucks and for the most part I am a one man show with laborers that I work with through storms. But I understand where youre coming from. Will definitely work that out tonight.


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

not sure if it makes a difference, but no s...
http://omwat.com


----------



## MBT (Nov 30, 2016)

Ok Couple of things, Your phone number needs to be bigger and needs to be an eye catching color that does not match or blend into the background. Having your phone number embedded into the picture is easily passed over by the eye. make your number big, Bold, and right in your face. 

Move your Name or title off that top picture, it needs to be a Dark Grey or black color just below that picture. Also, Make your name smaller, the only people that will care about your name being big and bold is you and your mom, no one else will care. And it distracts from people finding your phone number.

You need to put your important information on your front page things that Must be there, (people visit the home page, make a decision, and either call or move on)
-Phone number
-Services (i.e. snow removal, lawn mowing, etc)
-what to expect from you and your company (people will read this part while calling you, or just before calling you) when they call, after they call, and when you service their needs.

remove your "Blog Link" it sounds nice but if you're not going to fill it replace it with a "Quick Quote" link. This link should tell people that you provide fast, accurate, quotes either over the phone or in person, or in an email, or however you prefer to do it.

Also, something that I have noticed in my area, people are willing to Email or even Text more and more to get a quote. I have found that I can close more bids just by having the ability to return a fast quote to residential clients. Commercial still require your due Diligence. 

Don't mean to be mean, but a majority like 55% of the calls we get will come right before the big snow storm, or after the second or third, right after a snow blower dies. So people are in a small Panic when looking for help, and making your site easy to navigate and understand will go a long way.

And this is my first post! hope it helps.


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

MBT said:


> Ok Couple of things, Your phone number needs to be bigger and needs to be an eye catching color that does not match or blend into the background. Having your phone number embedded into the picture is easily passed over by the eye. make your number big, Bold, and right in your face.
> 
> Move your Name or title off that top picture, it needs to be a Dark Grey or black color just below that picture. Also, Make your name smaller, the only people that will care about your name being big and bold is you and your mom, no one else will care. And it distracts from people finding your phone number.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! I'm currently using the background picture as a placeholder but also pretty unsure as what to go with. I'm currently having a logo designed but want it to be perfect as I want longevity out of it. Doesn't come across as mean at all your comments are objectively based and valid points. Except for the fact that I don't think my mom would care about the size of the font for the business name


----------



## MBT (Nov 30, 2016)

OneManWithAPlow said:


> Thank you!! I'm currently using the background picture as a placeholder but also pretty unsure as what to go with. I'm currently having a logo designed but want it to be perfect as I want longevity out of it. Doesn't come across as mean at all your comments are objectively based and valid points. Except for the fact that I don't think my mom would care about the size of the font for the business name


Haha, Yeah you're probably right, but you might be surprised. 
I will say this, don't spend more than $50 on a Logo, Get it done at

https://www.fiverr.com/

Simple and easy. I spent a Bunch of money to have a logo done and really should have just gone to to Fiverr the first time. Simple Logos are the Best. Keep it Very Simple, because a Logo helps people recognize that symbol of your business, but it does not get you any more clients. I am going to be Launching a redone Logo, updated Website, and Internal Software in January of 2017.

Also, I started with a website from "Weebly" and after i saved up a couple thousand dollars i had a professional company re-do the website and the Search Engine Optimization....YUGE Difference. i went from a Call every once in awhile, To Daily calls. This allowed me to change the Way i charged for services and Command slightly higher pricing. Invest Time into your website not for this year but for next year. It will Be Next year when your really start to see the Results. It takes about 6 months for your website to start climbing the search engine results. you can google MBT Lawn Care to see my current site before the New roll out.

My Website is Still a Work in Progress. Continually Upgrading, Updating, and making changes. The 2,000 i spend it get it re-done, I made 20-21X that back that year in calls from the website.

Also, if you are going to look to have Employees, don't worry about what you call your business, as much as try to sell your vision of what services are like that you are going to provide to your clients. And don't forget the power of being the local business that provide jobs to the Community. Many people are willing to give their money to a local business in the service industry that can provide better than big business results.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

all good advice above.

I wonder if you may want to also mention your minimum charge, say "starting at $50 minimum for a two car driveway. Call or text for a custom quote".

That could help weed out people who are not willing to pay your price, so you don't have to waste time driving to their house only to find out they only want to pay $25 per storm. But that depends how bad you want customers and how tough the competition is.


----------



## MBT (Nov 30, 2016)

coke813 said:


> all good advice above.
> 
> I wonder if you may want to also mention your minimum charge, say "starting at $50 minimum for a two car driveway. Call or text for a custom quote".
> 
> That could help weed out people who are not willing to pay your price, so you don't have to waste time driving to their house only to find out they only want to pay $25 per storm. But that depends how bad you want customers and how tough the competition is.


Totally Agree, that you can do this, I do it for Residential snow removal, But we also charge for the whole season up front. It works for us, because of the hit and miss of winter that we have here. Will not work for everyone. The homepage on the website gets 85-90% of all the traffic. Make this your focus. And get the info that someone wants right up front. I know when i am looking for something, i am in "Seek and Destroy" mode. first one in my face that will fix my problem.... wins.


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

MBT said:


> Haha, Yeah you're probably right, but you might be surprised.
> I will say this, don't spend more than $50 on a Logo, Get it done at
> 
> https://www.fiverr.com/
> ...


Thank you again, so much. I'm currently struggling with SEO and am trying to figure out the best way to get my website on my tailgate..its simple enough that its easy to remember even though it isn't an actual work but can still be pronounced. I have a very simple logo in mind.

Anybody know any places that make/sell magnets that are just letters? as opposed to one big magnet...im looking for like 3-4 inch letters of the alphabet so I can spell out my website on my tailgate.


----------



## MBT (Nov 30, 2016)

SEO kinda sucks, Don't do it right the first time and you lose about 6 months of precious time ranking higher on the search engines, my suggestion is to save up for a few months and pay to have someone to it for you. just my suggestion, do some research for someone that does similar websites

I have 2 suggestion to check out.
McKay Web Management https://www.mckaywebmanagement.com/
full disclosure, we use them, and they have been doing a good job.

And

http://bigwestmarketing.com/ I have used them for another project that i am working on, and so far so good.

contact several people and get several bids, also pay very close attention to work they have already done. get examples.

I added my website, phone number, to all my trucks (personal included) with Vinyl lettering. Local Company did it rather inexpensively, it works, the Full Wraps get way more attention, but having something makes a huge difference. you will notice people taking pictures with their cell phones after you do put something on there. the magnets will be slightly cheaper than a simple Vinyl job....right up until you lose 1 or 2.


----------



## Foybles (Nov 13, 2015)

Here is a link to DIY SEO from Google. https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/40349?hl=en

There is a link on that page with an in-depth .pdf that goes into detail about ways to improve your ranking. 
https://static.googleusercontent.co.../search-engine-optimization-starter-guide.pdf

When it comes to website design, I'd spend a lot of time checking out other sites and try to keep yours clean and concise. Also if you only have one photo on your site make it a nice high-res one. IMHO.


----------



## pocowa9533 (1 mo ago)

I'm grateful. Thank you for that. Perhaps I'll keep the "About Us" page but modify the content to "About Me." I do have several trucks, but other than a few people I work with during storms, I am essentially a one-man operation. But I can see your point of view. Should undoubtedly resolve


----------

